# Aktuelle Leistung von S0-Schnittstelle auf Logo 8 darstellen für WW-Aufbereitung



## Henkomat (26 August 2016)

Hallo Forengemeinde,


da ich recht neu in der Logo-Welt bin, hoffe ich, dass mir von euch  Profis jemand ein paar Informationen zu meinem Vorhaben mitteilen kann.


Zu meinem Projekt,
ich fange im Frühjahr 2017 mit meinem Hausbau an, und möchte gerne mit meinem überschüssigen PV-Strom den Wasserspeicher 800L (für Heizung & Warmwasser) 
über einen Heizstab mit drei Leistungen aufheizen/dazu heizen (z.B. 1KW, 2KW, 3KW).


Angedacht war die Steuerung so,
- ich erfasse die Leistung wo ins öffentliche Netz geht mit einem 2-Richtungszähler 1000imp/KWh (mit S0-Schnittstelle). Zähler wird direkt nach dem EVU Zähler eingebaut.
- sobald die abgehende Leistung z.B. 1,2KW übersteigt, soll die erste Stufe des Heizstabes angehen mit 1KW. Wenn z.B. 2,3 KW zur Verfügung stehen, soll die zweite Stufe hinzukommen, usw.
- für die Abschaltung der einzelnen Heizstufen werde ich ein Hysterese hinterlegen, sowie über Temperaturfühler im Speicher.



Zu meinen Fragen ;-)


1. Welche Logo Bauteile benötige ich für dieses Vorhaben, bzw. ist dies überhaupt mit der Logo zu realisieren?
2. Wie wird das S0-Signal in die Logo übersetzt (extra Bauteil? bzw. über welche Funktionen)


Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Ing_Lupo (26 August 2016)

Hallo

S0 ist eine Stromschleife.
Zum umsetzen braucht man einen S0 Konverter (ca 45,-)

Oder Basteln


----------



## Henkomat (26 August 2016)

Hallo Lupo,

Danke für deine Info.

Kannst du mir evtl. nen link zukommen lassen, mit welchem S0-Konverter es am besten gehen würde? ;-)
Und welche Logo, mit welchen Modulen ist am besten geeignet dafür?

Grüße


----------



## volker (26 August 2016)

@ing_lupo

ich denke dafür braucht man keinen teuren Konverter.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S0-Schnittstelle


----------



## Ing_Lupo (26 August 2016)

Hallo

Das meinte ich mit basteln.


----------



## GUNSAMS (26 August 2016)

Meines Wissens nach ist die S0-Schnittstelle bei Energiezählern ein Transistor- oder Optokopplerausgang. An den S0+ Anschluss wird der Plus der Spannungsversorgung (15-30VDC) angeschlossen, am S0- Anschluss kann dann ein Rechteckspannungssignal abgegriffen werden. Der Ausgang sollte nicht mehr als 20mA belastet werden.
Für den Fall der Impulsauswertung an einer Logo gilt (vorausgesetzt es ist eine Logo mit 24VDC Versorgung):
24V+ der Spannungsversorgung an den S0+ Anschluss, den S0- Anschluss an den digitalen Eingang der Logo. Parallel zum Eingang der Logo einem Widerstand (z.B. 2,7 kOhm) zum M der Spannungsversorgung.
Wenn es möglich sein kann, dass mehr 4 Impulse pro Sekunde ausgegeben werden können, müssen schnelle Zähleingänge benutzt werden. Diese haben aber nur Logos mit einer reinen Gleichspannungsversorgung.


----------



## volker (26 August 2016)

so sehe ich das auch.
aber ist der widerstand wirklich notwendig?

ich habe jetzt nur daten von einer s7-300 zur hand. 
dort beträgt der typische eingangsstrom 7mA. 
also sollte das dort auch ohne widerstand funktionieren.


----------



## GUNSAMS (26 August 2016)

Bei der Logo ist der Eingangsstrom so gering so dass der Widerstand notwendig ist. Über die die Größe kann man sich streiten (oder ausprobieren), aber aus Versuchen von mehreren Kollegen weiß ich, dass es ohne Widerstand nicht funktioniert. Die Last durch den Logoeingang ist zu gering. Gilt auch für die Erweiterungsmodule.


----------



## Henkomat (31 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für die zahlreichen Feedbacks, besonderen Dank auch noch an Lupo ;-)


Ich versuche mein Vorhaben nun mit folgenden Komponenten zu realisieren,

1. Siemens LOGO! POWER 24V 1,3A - 6EP1331-1SH03
2. Siemens LOGO!8 12/24 RCE - 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA8
3. Siemens LOGO!8 AM2 RTD - 6ED1055-1MD00-0BA2
4. S0-Konverter (24V Ausgang]
5. PT100 Eintauchfühler WIKA 14132820 - TF45 PT100/A/4-L/6MM/200°C/2.0M

Wenn noch jemand einen Einwand, zwecks Funktion mit den aufgeführten Komponenten hat, wäre ich dankbar wenn er es mich wissen lässt 

Viele Grüße


----------

